# Struggling



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

we are struggling. We've tried oko plus, we've tried different litter trays, different litter, placing him in the litter every time he needs to go to the toilet. He hates the crate, for a few nights & then lastnight he has had us up every hour crying and crying and crying. He wouldn't stop. It got louder to the point where we couldn't carry on listening to him so we let him out. I'm now sat in the living room on my self after having an couple hours sleep  and he's sat at the side of me ASLEEP on the sofa. It's the only place he will settle and sleep (we can't leave him here alone as he will get up and wee & if we're in bed we are unable to clean it)

He's still weeing everywhere. I am so tired & drained. We haven't had a full nights sleep in over four months. I don't know what to try next  he's putting on weight, he's playing a little & seems good in himself I just am struggling to handle the weeing. I'm up all night & then on edge through the day seeing where he is.

He sleeps most of the day which is why he won't sleep at night I imagine but it's impossible to keep him awake, my partner kept him up before bed playing as much as he could and he's still had us up.

He escaped the crate (my OH only locked the top lock, so we imagine he squeezed out the bottom lol) but thankfully even after jumping on the bed he didn't wee on there, he weed on his cardboard scratcher and on the floor.

I don't know what next step to take, what to try, if there's anything to try.

He is up and meows that much it is impossible to ignore - he literally gets louder and louder and will not stop. I can't let my mum stay as it is horrendous at night - so then we can't get a break.

Please any suggestions will be appreciated. I am tired & drained and it's starting to effect my mental health.

I will try anything.


Sorry for the random rambles. I know it's going to be a case of just carrying on what we're doing and hope that he gets used to the crate. I'm just tired & needed an outlet


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry things are still such a struggle - no wonder you are exhausted and at the end of your rope. In terms of the weeing I think someone like @chillminx or one of the members so versed in behavioural issues will be able to give more constructive advice than I can. Or even maybe suggest you consult a cat behaviouralist if your vet could suggest one? However i just wanted to lend my sympathy and support in your predicament.

I do have a touch of empathy with the crate issue as between 3 and 6 months my guys had coronavirus which meant explosive diarrhoea and fighting baths most days. I had no experience and was at my wit's end - in fact it was how I found this forum who empowered me to challenge a useless vet and be referred to a good specialist. At one point I had to keep the kitten with the acute attack separate, and in Rafa's case he hated this so much that he would meow so loudly shrilly that it was more like a scream, and he could keep it up for hours. It was unbearable and I felt like it was literal mutual torture. It sounds blasé to say it, but we did somehow come through it eventually, as I'm sure you can. But you are doing the right thing in seeking help and acknowledging when you need it. I really do wish and hope your situation improves soon as no one could have done anymore for Jasper, and many would have given up long ago xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Faye. I am sorry to hear you are still having problems with Jasper. Would it be possible to shut him in the kitchen when you cannot supervise him? Are you still wiping the wee up with kitchen roll and leaving it in his tray or if he poos pick it up and put it in his tray. My boys have a cat proofed garden, with their own toileting area. They much prefere using soil to their trays. The only time they will use the trays is when the soil is too wet for them. I clean their area twice a day, as one of my dogs thinks cat poo is a delicacy. . And about once a fortnight I mix new peat free soil in their area. As he gets older her won't go to the toilet so much. I think even @buffie's gorgeous Meeko has a litter tray in his run, as he preferes to do his business outside. Cats are very clean by nature, but I have been reading that this is a common problem. You have done so well with Jasper. It sounds to me like he wasn't litter tray trained. I am confident you will get there. Also don't give up on your break, your mum I am sure will understand that Jasper has his problems. And you never know mum might have the magic touch to tray train him. Sending virtual hugs your way.

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What area are you, if you are near me, i can offer you some respite.
I am not as experienced with cat behaviour as others here, but can offer you a virtual hug. xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh CC I always say it you are an absolute angel. Thank you for your kind offer for Faye. You have a wealth of experience. 

Viv xx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Wish i knew what to say, but he is a lovely little kitten and i just wish this would click for him and then everything would be so much easier, but you are doing aamazing


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have been taking the advice about wiping up his accidents and putting them in the tray and it makes no difference, perhaps it is time to accept he really does not know when he is about to wee. Have you considered fashioning him a nappy from a disposable baby one? I know an ex-stud who has always lived indoors and worn a nappy when he is out of his own room, not because he wees inappropriately but because he still sprays. I used to know another neutered boy who used to wear bitch pants (with an extra hook up under his tai)l at night because he was not to be trusted when the cat flap was closed and he could not get outside. If you gave Jasper a nappy at night and watched him carefully during the day, you may find life a little bit easier.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone. We leave wee in the trays & he normally either walks up, sniffs the tray and walks past Or we will put him in & then he gets out & tries to wee next to it! He even preferred to wee on his cardboard scratcher near his tray. 

We've tried puppy pads, different litter, hooded litter trays, four litter trays in our flat (incase each were too far away from each other)

The vets all think it's neurological but I might ask them to refer us to a behaviourist just in the small chance it is behavioural.

He seems to forget everything, when he's in the crate he forgets he has food & water in there and will cry and cry until we tap on where his food is, or we will let him out & he will run to where his food is kept in the day. He's been looking around strangely too (as if he's been spooked or there's something there moving around in the air)

He's getting better in every single other way but this doesn't seem to get better. 

We're going to the vets later to see about his cat flu & things so might ask what else could be done.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

He's my absolute world & I will try anything to help him x


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh Faye I really do feel for you. I hope that you can be put in touch with a behaviourist.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Simple-Sol...F8&qid=1495095423&sr=8-1&keywords=cat+attract
Here is a link to something that may help. I can't guarantee it will but it's worth a try. I'm sorry but it still sounds like toxo to me. Some of the symptoms relate to yogi.. especially the bit where you say he gets spooked and forgets things. Yogi even to this day, doesn't show up toxo, it comes back inconclusive. But this is what they think is causing his neurological problems. Even now yogi has days where his vision is worse than others. The cruelest thing I have had to witness with him is, when he has tried to get up on his deck chair in the garden, and in stead of jumping having to claw and drank himself up. He's much better now with medication but also I give him a teaspoon (a Childs medicine spoon. ) of salmon oil a day. And he has gone from strength to strength since. We do get in a mess sometimes as I end up spilling it on him, but a talc bath soon sorts that out. Good luck with him at the vets.

Viv xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks viv. It's so strange, he always has sat and stared (we thought it was just a kitten thing) but last 2 days he was acting as if there was something there floating around& was meowing. Like really spooked. I can't explain it.

He forgets when we leave him in the back where his food is as well I think - so we don't leave him for long. He eats when he first gets in there but then it never looks touched.

He's been weeing on the waterproof mattress and on the floor which is still hard but I can deal with that.

He sleeps with his head pressed on the floor or surface too sometimes.... I'll add a picture (does this look like head pressing or normal?)

The crate is big but not big enough for him to not remember where his food is or water but it's like we've left him there without anything until we tap and he realises 

I agree that it sounds so similar to what yogi has, I just don't know where to go from here. The specialists said nope it came back negative, I never want to come across like cocky or as if I know it all or anything 

It's so heartbreaking. Xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Faye1995 said:


> The vets all think it's neurological but I might ask them to refer us to a behaviourist just in the small chance it is behavioural.
> 
> .


Im sorry to hear of predicament. It must be a nightmare for you. 
Sorry if you already know this but I think a qualified behaviourist usually asks for a full health check before treating a behaviour problem .


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Im sorry to hear of predicament. It must be a nightmare for you.
> Sorry if you already know this but I think a qualified behaviourist usually asks for a full health check before treating a behaviour problem .


It's heartbreaking, honestly. He's had full bloods (atleast I think they were full ones) twice, a poo sample done, urine samples done and a heart, chest & liver scan.

They said we could do an MRI but the vet & specialist say he wouldn't survive it & they wouldn't be able to treat whatever it is most probably.

They all think it's neurological but one vet said it could be behavioural. Every time I see him about to wee I move him into the litter tray but it hasn't changed anything 
X


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Everything is pointing to what's wrong with Yogi. He sleeps like this too. Have you tried to test if he has intermittent blind times. When he's like this are his pupils large? When Yogi had his blind times his pupils were very large even in sunshine. What I would do is wave my finger in front of him away from his whiskers. And when he was blind he didn't follow. I also tried with a wand toy but the toy makes a noise that we can't hear but he can. The only thing that sounds different is he isn't lame Yogi was. I will dig out Yogi's report from the AHT then you can read it. And if Jasper has any of his symptoms maybe print it off. Or I could send you a copy. But it's right at the end toxoplasma inconclusive. But I am worried for Jasper. It was only one vet that realised Yogi had nuerological problems and Yogi had collapsed by this time. 

Viv xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Faye1995 oh I see .  In those circumstances , Im sure a behaviourist would be willing to help.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

@vivien thank you so much. He has large pupils a lot actually, I'll check if it's when he's staring at something/nothing. His third eyelid has also ALWAYS shown, I didn't know what this was till a couple of weeks ago.

That would be amazing if you could do that. It's just so scary I just want to help him & understand what we can do to help him.

This sounds silly but when we play sometimes he runs as if he's chasing the wand but then runs straight past it???

Xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> @Faye1995 oh I see .  In those circumstances , Im sure a behaviourist would be willing to help.


Thank you @kimthecat ill try anything to help him & make his life easier for him xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would suggest trying him in a nappy at night, at least so you and OH can get some sleep. That way he can snuggle with you (or where he's happy) and hopefully settle enough for you to get some quality rest.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou everyone! Where would I get a nappy from? Without sounding ridiculous... I know they do dog ones but he is tiny tiny... like 7/8 week old kitten tiny  xx

@Lurcherlad
@QOTN


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Here you are I had to photograph them then put them on as it went upside down photo shooting it. Take no notice of the address that is no longer my address the council changed our addresse so that our addresses tied in with the new houses they built. I am going off.ine for a while as hubby is going to put knew guttering up so I have to foot the ladder.

Viv xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou so much @vivien xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Your welcome be back around 2ish

Viv xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Try this website for nappies. If XS is still too big, it may be possible to order smaller ones as they are all handmade. www.etsy.com/shop/castlepawsdesigns


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh @Faye1995 so sad to hear things are still so bad.

The nappies are a great idea so hopefully they will help.

Do think of getting in touch with Catcoonz and perhaps letting her have him for a week or two so you can have a rest. He would definitely be in safe hands and you never know a change of environment and routine might help. I know she would try to help with his issues if she possibly could.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Faye, i'm going through the same thing with a friends kitten although difference is we have seizures.
Although the toxo results were negative, we put the kitten on antirobe as a precaution, and we are making slow progress.

I do think you should ask your vet to prescribe antirobe, just to see if this helps.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I will ask tonight for that! It will be on my list of things


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Faye1995 said:


> Thankyou everyone! Where would I get a nappy from? Without sounding ridiculous... I know they do dog ones but he is tiny tiny... like 7/8 week old kitten tiny  xx
> 
> @Lurcherlad
> @QOTN


Would a premature baby one work with a bit of fiddling (maybe a hole, or slit up the back for his tail, secured again with some tape?).

Or try making one out of puppy pad and tape?

I found this template for diy cloth nappies, which you could adapt and use pieces of puppy pad as disposable absorbing medium?










If you can't sew, I'd happily make a couple for you if you can get some measurements. (Waist and distance between waistband position and tail?) 

I even have my DS's old, but pristine Terry Towelling nappies, which I could use which would be ideal.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Faye, I am so sorry to hear things are so difficult with little Jasper.  You mentioned a couple of things about his vision - perhaps his sight has been partially impaired by whatever is wrong with him. It might explain some of his behaviour..

I think you have done all you possibly could to try and help this little fellow learn how to use the trays, and he still doesn't seem able to grasp it bless him. It may be as QOTN says that he just can't get the hang of using a tray, in which case nappies at night may be the answer to managing the problem a bit. 

I think in view of what the vets are saying it would help to try and establish whether Jasper has neurological damage so you can know what you are dealing with. But as I understand it the vets feel Jasper is too frail to survive a general anaesthetic and therefore cannot have an MRI scan? Are you anywhere near one of the veterinary teaching hospitals? If so it might be worth asking for a referral to a vet who specialises in neurological problems.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi @chillminx yeah the vets feel that he wouldn't survive the anaesthetic. She said we could try when he's bigger, though although he's putting on tiny bits of weight he's not growing much. When he was sedated it took him a lot longer to come round than normal because of his size & weight. One of the vets mentioned London university but she said the £2,000 ish we have left on the insurance won't be enough(She said it will be gone very very fast) I might see if there's any vets that specialise in it that wouldn't cost as much - see if they could help.

I do regret not getting the higher insurance but I didn't know there were different ones (I didn't understand pet insurance & just figured it would go automatically from the free one to the best insurance)

I wish I could say it doesn't matter what it costs but the truth is we've skinted ourself so couldn't afford to just pay out say another grand on top outright. It's getting to where every vet visit it's £40+ and we're there every week pretty much if not more than that! I can't work due to my mental health so it's down to my partners wage and that's not amazing, especially after rent & food etc.

It's so strange like he just sits and stares at nothing. He stares right through us sometimes when he looks at us, and the behaviour yesterday and the day before was very odd. He was looking around as if there was a fly or something whilst sat down, he was meowing but he was sat at the side of the sofa where's there's just a sofa and the wall... there wasn't anything as I went and sat on the floor with him.

He's just walked up to the litter tray, looked inside, sniffed it and walked off to do a wee on the floor... that's what I don't understand. It has to be neurological because he goes in sometimes (he picks and chooses haha)

I think a nappy will help a lot at night, he's so affectionate & doesn't leave my side. He follows me around like a lost dog!!!

I was wondering though what happens when he needs a poo?! How will we know to take it off? He normally goes around 4/5am and he usually meows a lot when he needs a poo so we could probably hazard a guess.

We have the vets at 7:30pm. We made it a late one as I can't face going on my own after all the news we've had. Xx

Edit: although I said it matters about money we would always put jasper first & do anything we could to make sure we could pay for whatever he needs. Just might take time & some bank robbing, lol. He's more important to me than money and I would move the earth to make sure he was healthy xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The fact he has walked up to the tray and sniffed it when he is obviously thinking about a wee shows that he is associating it (or at least considering it) for going to the loo. There has to be some reason he is choosing not to go there. Just need to figure out why.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

A lot of the time he just goes straight to the carpet or under the table - I'd say 95% of the time (where I can't get to him ) and occasionally he will get in and wee (wooooo), walk up, sniff it and walk away, or we will put him in and he will get out & try and wee next to it! It's so strange, he just picks and chooses! He goes in there to poo though so I just don't know! Xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

So sorry to hear about all of your problems @Faye1995

You are doing all that you possibly could for poor Jasper


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have to say that Jasper is like some kittens when they are first learning to use a tray. They do mess about as you describe. For some reason he has never progressed.

As far as the other issue is concerned, have you tried to test his vision? You need to drop something very light (in colour and weight!) and see if he can follow it with his eyes. Another way is to test if he can see an object moved in front of the window blocking out the light. Do his pupils look normal? Do they react to differences in light levels?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

@QOTN I will try that Thankyou! what sort of thing could I use to drop? Sorry my minds gone blank haha!

Could I put anything in front of the window and see if he reacts? 

Sorry for the questions.

He tends to have large pupils a lot actually, and earlier I was moving my finger about in front of him (not directly) he followed for sort of 2 movements then stopped and just stared Into one place for a second or two then went and ate food.

I'm not sure if he just lost interest or he stopped being able to follow.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Yogi too has stunted growth due to toxo/inflammation of the spine. He is currently 5.5kilos and really should be in the region of 8 / 10 12 kilos. But he too lost weight although he was eating like a horse as a kitten. He was very underweight by the time he went to the AHT. I'm not sure where his weights are, as now I have a little book that I put their weights in. Kevin ( our vet ) didn't even think he would get as big as he has. But he is 4 years old now, which is the last year that a Maine Coon grows so he is now fully grown. But believe me he is every inch a cheeky mischievous MC. . Good luck when you go to the vet tonight with Jasper. 

Viv xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> @QOTN I will try that Thankyou! what sort of thing could I use to drop? Sorry my minds gone blank haha! Could I put anything in front of the window and see if he reacts?
> Sorry for the questions.
> He tends to have large pupils a lot actually, and earlier I was moving my finger about in front of him (not directly) he followed for sort of 2 movements then stopped and just stared Into one place for a second or two then went and ate food.
> I'm not sure if he just lost interest or he stopped being able to follow.


Don't worry about questions. It's what I'm here for. Try something light like a feather, the idea being that he is less likely to feel the movement and follow the object because of that. If you move your finger in front of him try to keep it at a distance, again so he does not feel the air being displaced. Cats who cannot see well compensate amazingly with their other senses. I know it sounds cruel but try moving something and put it in his usual path to see if he bumps into it. That is how I discovered my boy could not see.

This is a pic of my Biscuit and you can see his huge pupils which actually shine green in very low light. He has PRA which is destruction of the retina so he can detect differences in light levels but of course there are other forms of poor vision.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you @QOTN i don't have any pics of Yogi when he was intermittently blind. It was big worry at the time of what was going on. Even to this day Yogi's eyes are not normal. He has a ring around his pupils when they are small that none of my other boys have. This is why Kevin says he has tunnel vision now. When we play with him with his laser light we have to have it on the big mouse not the dot the other boys like playing with. But your picture explains beautifully how yogi's eyes went. Yogi's pupils were larger than Biscuit's though. His nearly filled his whole eye with no sign of his green colourof his eyes. Now they do go large and small with light and dark.

Viv xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have seen my vet test a cat's vision by 'throwing' a cotton wool ball towards it's face ( obviously there is no force behind the throw and it is never going to hit the cat) a normal reaction would be to flinch away IF the object is seen.
Faye, you have done so very much for this little lad....way more than I could manage I am certain. I hate to think of you so worn down and exhausted by the sleep disturbance. 
As for the nappy idea, could you message 
https://www.facebook.com/care4complicatedcats/ on facebook. they linked to another rescue the other day and one of the residents cats has to wear a diaper due to incontinence. His carer makes them up herself in a range of jazzy designs and could maybe offer you some help.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> I have seen my vet test a cat's vision by 'throwing' a cotton wool ball towards it's face ( obviously there is no force behind the throw and it is never going to hit the cat) a normal reaction would be to flinch away IF the object is seen.
> Faye, you have done so very much for this little lad....way more than I could manage I am certain. I hate to think of you so worn down and exhausted by the sleep disturbance.
> As for the nappy idea, could you message
> https://www.facebook.com/care4complicatedcats/ on facebook. they linked to another rescue the other day and one of the residents cats has to wear a diaper due to incontinence. His carer makes them up herself in a range of jazzy designs and could maybe offer you some help.


Thankyou so much. He's the cutest, loving little guy you could ever imagine. I will message the page for sure! 

It's not been easy, but he is worth everything. I've not had more than 4/5 hours sleep a night for over four months & that's what's effecting me. Every morning when he jumps on the sofa when he's decided it's time to get up(even if it's 4 am ) he greets me with head buts & flips on to his side purring. That's what makes it worth it, knowing that he feels safe & comfortable. Nothing to me is worth more than him feeling happy and content with us!!

More than anything I want it to get better for him, we will carry on doing everything we can for him no matter what but I want him to be happy & healthy and have the full run all the time!

Thankyou so much. Here's a picture of the little guy right now... doesn't think much to me apparently!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Faye, I found the page for the rescue which makes the cat diapers for her cat
https://www.facebook.com/forestmcstinkypants/


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Faye, just wanted to say that if you were to need financial help for specific tests or/and treatment after your insurance has run out you could start a Crowd Funding page. Lots of people do it when their pets need expensive tests or operations, and people are very generous with their donations. Better to do that than be left in the dark as to what is wrong.

As you may know kittens as young as 13 or 14 weeks these days can be spayed
safely. Because of their low weight a different protocol is used when giving a general anaesthetic, than when anaesthetising an older heavier kitten. If it is a low weight issue putting Jasper at risk of a GA, a vet who is used to spaying 13 week old kittens might have a different opinion to your vet as to how safe it would be giving a GA to Jasper.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

@Faye1995, I have been following all your posts and have commented a few times.

I would suggest trying all the things that have been suggested by all the excellent members of pf.

However, while I realise this may seem cruel... you may have to think about Jasper's quality of life and yours. You have not slept properly for four months, despite everything you have done (and you have done much, much more than most!). You don't have a proper diagnosis from the vet for a 'cure'. Jasper is being distressed by the crate.

Please try all the new suggestions from here, but, if they don't work, please consider what is the best for him and your family for the future.

I know, many will probably disagree with me, but I am a farmer as well as a pet lover. I have seen many love ones pass over the years and I believe that it is better to help them pass than to let them suffer...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

cows573 said:


> @Faye1995, I have been following all your posts and have commented a few times.
> 
> I would suggest trying all the things that have been suggested by all the excellent members of pf.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that Jasper is suffering though is he? Faye has said that he is improving, just won't wee in the right place.

Faye on the other hand, does seem to be suffering (hugs) so if a solution can be found to the peeing issue, things should be much better?


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm sorry to disagree, but a cat that is constantly crying, doesn't seem to remember where his food or water is in a crate etc, to me means he is in a way, suffering.

I did say to try all the suggestions that have been made on here first, but Faye has tried everything suggested prior to this.

I can't imagine a cat permanently in nappies or in a crate would have a happy life...

For me, it is about your cat and the quality of their life, as well as your life and the quality of it. Thankfully, I have never had this situation and my thoughts and prayers are with both Faye and Jasper....


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I really don't think it is helpful to look too far ahead in a situation such as this. There are still avenues to explore. Plenty of time in the future to start talking about bleaker outcomes if/when everything possible has been tried and failed. From what I have heard, Jasper does not appear to be suffering at the moment. He sounds like a vocal, happy, loving little boy who probably is not even aware he is not 'normal' because he has known nothing else.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Been to the vets.
She said there's not much else they can do on their end. However it's great he's putting on some weight.. he's now 900g.
Here's the things I mentioned:
Lower/not as strong anaesthetic for MRI: she said that's most probably what they were going to do and he still might not survive - we could ring the specialist and ask for it done if wanted.
Antirobe: that he's been on all sorts of antibiotics & it's not really helped and antirobe comes with so many problems of its own. Also that it is very unlikely to be toxo as you usually find cats that have it on farms or something. 
His strange episode of being spooked: she didn't really say anything but could be linked to all the rest. 

She said his symptoms are those of so many different things and even though it's frustrating we might never know. 

She said we need to think about his quality of life & how we are coping (so if we start to resent him etc)

She said we had done more than most & it's the hardest decision in the world but he probably will have these problems (specifically weeing) for the rest of his life. So it's down to wether we can cope with it & the effect of our stress on jasper.

I'm not sure what to think. I'm lost, drained, and don't really know what to say 

I'm probably not gonna comment back until tomorrow but I will be still be reading this thread and the others (probably cute ones to make me feel better) 

Thanks again for everything. 
X


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thinking of you in this difficult time, so sorry for what you're having to deal with. Sending Jasper lots of get well vibes.
Take care of yourself


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your vet is wrong regarding toxo.
Has Antirobe been used.

I know it is hard hun, but try and stay strong.
Don't give up yet. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, weeing around the house, if the area has not been cleaned properly, Jasper will still scent this.
Your stress can also be picked up by Jasper.

Good Jasper has gained weight.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I never meant to be unhelpful. I honestly wish, pray and hope that something, anything you try or is suggesting from pf friends works.

Jasper, has become much loved by me, and probably many others and I wish you and him, the very best.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I understand and appreciate everyone's advice & opinions. You have all helped me so much I couldn't even describe. I feel honoured to be part of such an amazing community. Jasper loves you all and is giving online head buts! Xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with catcoonz. Our vetinary surgery has roughly 7 vets there are 3 surgeries in our area. A couple of the vets from our surgery go to the other surgeries, on a rota. I saw 4 different. Vets and not one picked up on toxoplasma or neurological problems. He was put on 3 different antibiotics on the last one he collapsed. This is when we met Kevin. He was on the late shift that night, he knew straight away that yogi's problems were neurological. And the rest you know from his report. Just because it's not showing up in his blood test doesn't mean it's not there. It wouldn't of hurt him to of at least tried with the Antirobe. Kevin will always listen to me. Tiga has stomatitis and he was on medication for a long time. Steroids and interferon. I said to him that the best thing for him would be to take all his teeth out. He refused but compromised and took the teeth out that were rubbing against the leisions. And since then Tiga hasn't been on any medication at all. I really feel for you, not having a sympathetic vet. I myself am worried that one day Antirobe might stop working for Yogi. Kevin said to me don't worry he will do everything in his power to help yogi if that should happen. Massive hugs for you Hun. And lots of PF vibes for Jasper. 

Viv xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sending love and hugs Faye and to Jasper too. X I really hope that you can find the strength to keep fighting on, it might just be that seeing someone different would just look at it from another persepective just like Viv. Truckloads of positive vibes xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

There are several vets at our practice and there are 3 that I try to see. When Charlie had a temperature one of the vets didn't seem that bothered that his temperature hadn't come down. You can get very different responses from different vets. 

900g he's turning into a little podge!

Faye, you have gone so totally above and beyond what most people would do and I absolutely applaud you for it. Your love for jasper shines through.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been following Jasper's story. He is so very young still and I do believe time will help with all of his issues. 
I just wondered if trying the Antirobe would do any harm? If not why not just give it a go? Big hugs of support, you are doing so well, bless you all xx


----------



## Odin_cat (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm afraid I don't have any advice but wanted to say that you are doing such an amazing job of caring for Jasper. 
Make sure you look after yourself too, sending positive vibes to you both.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Another who has been following your journey but hasn't posted only because I have had nothing helpful to add to all the advice given by others.
I just want to add my best wishes for an answer to be found which will help Jasper and to agree that as long as you feel you are able to continue and Jasper is not showing any signs of distress then keep fighting , hopefully one day soon this will all just be a horrible memory xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thinking of you Faye and sending lots of good vibes to Jasper. Hugs to you. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really feel for what you are going through Faye and I do agree with the others that you have seen him make baby steps of progression, he doesn't seem to be suffering, and I do think time will continue to help him. 

I don't want to harp on about cleaning up after him but like Catcoonz this could really be the key to getting him to wee in the right place. If there is the remotest scent to him anywhere other than the tray the weeing problem won't go away. And it's only a few products that will get rid of the odour for Jasper completely ..biotex and simple solution. Using anything else and I think the problem will continue. 

I do think a more sympathetic vet would help you and Jasper. Not suggesting you go back immediately but when if you do perhaps try a different vet or a different practice. What area are you? Maybe someone can recommend? 

The view of toxo and farm cats is quite outdated. 

Stay strong lovely and stay positive xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. Good morning, hope you're all well. We have a Houdini on our hands... someone managed to escape the crate lastnight! So with a little DIY with a cardboard scratcher shoved where he got out hopefully that's fixed.

We've had a long chat & we're gonna carry on doing what we're doing. We love him so much & any progress is progress. We use simple solution, the thing is he is also weeing in places that he hasn't weed in before so It's a difficult one. I manage to catch him 95% of the time through the day & even though it's tiring, I'm prepared to do it.

We're going to go see our usual vet when she's back off holiday & say that we want to try the antirobe & possibly see the specialist again to see if we have any other options!

I feel that my mental health will get better with a little sleep. Until jasper is in pain or clearly unhappy all the time we feel we're going to keep working hard & loving him.

I genuinely believe that everything happens for a reason & jasper has come into our lives to show us how strong we are & im glad he's with us. I couldn't bare to think what could of happened if he was with someone else.

Last night when we got in I was a little upset & the little guy came and hopped on the sofa and gave me headbuts & rolled on to his side right next to me. I believe he knows what we're doing and that we're trying our very very best for him.

Until he gets a lot bigger & the chance of losing him under anaesthetic gets lower (I know there's a chance for all cats, but it's much higher for jasper) we're not going to go ahead with the MRI. We will reconsider when he's bigger & stronger.

@Lurcherlad if it's okay I will take you up on the offer of the nappy? I can't sew for **** so I would really appreciate it. I will measure him when we get a flexible tape measure & send you a PM  thank you so much.

Any other options we're willing to try!

I appreciate each and every single comment, I tell my OH and he's so happy that I have the support of you all.

I'm sorry for ranting & raving sometimes & being frustrated and sad, I don't have any friends so struggle to have an outlet.

I'm going to ask my mum to come up for the day tomorrow so I can sleep, which I feel is a great compromise!

Jasper is laid round the side of the sofa with not a care in the world after last nights antics! Like butter wouldn't melt 

Again, any comment or advice you have, feel free to say it 

Thanks again!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Faye, I don't know about anyone else, but I feel I need more pics of the little Houdini 

When you have a minute of course. Purely because I got all my cats as adults so always have kitten envy 

On a more serious note, you will definitely feel better about the whole situation if you get some decent sleep. It's amazing what it can do


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Faye, can you post a photo of the crate Jasper is in, maybe we can offer some help.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I will post one in a second! 

- forgot to add that when my OH gets paid we are going to do another poo sample - pooled over 3 days. So we know we've checked & checked again then as the first was only from one day. 
X


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Obviously it normally has his throw in there,
Food & water too but I've just took things out to use them on the sofa  the red circle is where he's getting out from. I think it shows how tiny he is haha! He's squeezed through the gap where the bottom tray comes out!! Cheeky


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Quote
@Lurcherlad if it's okay I will take you up on the offer of the nappy? I can't sew for **** so I would really appreciate it. I will measure him when we get a flexible tape measure & send you a PM  thank you so much.
Unquote

Okey dokey! 

We can give it a try and see how it works. I'm back in UK on Sunday.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Quote
> @Lurcherlad if it's okay I will take you up on the offer of the nappy? I can't sew for **** so I would really appreciate it. I will measure him when we get a flexible tape measure & send you a PM  thank you so much.
> Unquote
> 
> ...


Thankyou! Anythings worth a try at this point isn't it  x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Faye, would you let me buy you a different crate?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Faye, would you let me buy you a different crate?


I'll go in with CC too xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

You are all so amazing and thoughtful. Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I'll go in with CC too xx


Me too!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I'll go in with CC too xx


I could help out too.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm sorry your struggling Faye  I think you're doing a great job, not everyone would be so patient with the gorgeous little man. I hope your mum can come over so you can you a decent sleep in, hopefully that'll make you feel much better x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What i was thinking is a fabric hexagon pen.
This will allow enough space for a bed, toys etc, Jasper will not be able to escape and it would be his own space with toys.

They come with a waterproof bottom, but i always put puppy pads down aswell.
You would also have room for a small scratching post.

What are your thoughts Faye.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I love it. I think it'll be better as he can't climb up the sides & hurt himself which he tries to do. He also won't be able to escape! It looks spacious too! It probably wouldn't be as scary for him either! Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would go for a large pen, so we can fit a small plastic bed in and a small scratch post.
He can't harm himself and if he gets bored, you know he has toys to play with, may also help you relax.
With the bed, you can just put a little fleece blanket in, i know he will wee on it, but easy to wash and they dry quick. x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

It honestly sounds so much better - perfect actually. Knowing he can't hurt himself will help me relax so much more. 

You're all so kind & selfless. So generous; just commenting and giving advice means the world. Xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

We will donate the dog crate we already have to someone who will use it too ! Xx


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I think a fabric pen is a great idea and I think you would feel better about it too Faye, less like a prison and more like a playpen! And definitely take up any offers from your Mum to come and kitten sit and let you catch up on some sleep!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't stop wanting to read about Jasper and I am glad your giving him a chance despite his problems. You see, to have gone far beyond most people with him, he seems to be happy in himself. CC what a great idea with the fabric pen for Jasper.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thinking about the vet situation and I do agree as some have posted that some vets are more enlightened than others when it comes to different aspects of animal care.

Kevin the vet who treats @vivien's Yogi does sound like he knows his stuff. Do you live anywhere near that practice, or could you maybe ask him for a phonecall or to consider Jasper's notes with a view to undetected toxo, if you were to scan them to him? When my guys were ill I ended up having a number of consultations over phone and email with a cat only vet in Southport, as my then vet was rubbish. This amazing guy didn't actually charge me anything, though I would happily have paid. He wanted to communicate by phone/email as he didn't want my cats to have the stress of a 1.5 hour car journey to add to their woes.

Just a thought, but he may have something to add after the experience of caring for Yogi.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I'll go in with CC too xx


I'm happy to put towards it as well. Or I can send Jasper some toys / anything you or he might need?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Delivery date for the pen is between 25th - 30th May. x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

That's amazing! Thankyou so much! Jasper will be like a kitten at Christmas


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Faye, if you're worried about missing pee being cleaned up, you can use a black light like this to show you where he's been for a wee.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Odour-St...-1&keywords=urine+black+light#customerReviews


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@catcoonz Milo and Suki would like to send something to help too... Let me know what to send and where x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay, have you had his calcium levels tested? Just a thought, but that can also lead to neurological problems.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

carly87 said:


> Fay, have you had his calcium levels tested? Just a thought, but that can also lead to neurological problems.


Hey! Yeah his calcium levels were checked I believe & all fine. Everyone is stumped as to what it could be :-( Xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

happy to donate too, let me know. I have a bit of a curveball thought....

Am I right in thinking Jasper was very young when taken from his mum? I seem to recall that? 

Would it help it you could find a foster who has a cat that you know is good/tolerant with kittens. If jasper could spend a few days with another cat who uses a litter tray he might start copying that cat, after all, maybe he never learnt properly and seeing another cat might help him understand. Plus you could have a few days of respite to recharge your batteries. I don't know if you could find such a foster, but someone must be able to help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This was my thoughts aswell. Sadly Jasper is too far away for me to help.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Erenya said:


> happy to donate too, let me know. I have a bit of a curveball thought....
> 
> Am I right in thinking Jasper was very young when taken from his mum? I seem to recall that?
> 
> Would it help it you could find a foster who has a cat that you know is good/tolerant with kittens. If jasper could spend a few days with another cat who uses a litter tray he might start copying that cat, after all, maybe he never learnt properly and seeing another cat might help him understand. Plus you could have a few days of respite to recharge your batteries. I don't know if you could find such a foster, but someone must be able to help.


Thankyou, when we got him he was tiny so every vet said he was younger than what we were told but obviously as he's still so small we don't know wether it's shunted growth as apposed to him being so young. He was very very very tiny when we got him - but with his possible neurological problems & stunted growth we couldn't know for sure how old he was 

That's a great idea though!! I'll look into it!! Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully, in his new play pen he may start to use the litter tray.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm so excited honestly! Can't even begin to explain haha. I'm so happy & I just know jasper will prefer it so much to the dog crate we have. Xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry if I missed it, but is the poo sample to look for toxo? If so, save your money - it will be negative. Cats only shed the oocysts in their faeces for about two weeks after infection.

I have to say I'm not getting a feeling that this is toxo. xxx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I have a cat that recently lost her kittens, gets along with my other kitten now, both litter trained....

Am willing to help...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jasper's new scratching post for his new pen should be arriving today with Amazon xx

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-435...87&sr=8-26&keywords=small+kitten+scratch+post


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but is the poo sample to look for toxo? If so, save your money - it will be negative. Cats only shed the oocysts in their faeces for about two weeks after infection.
> 
> I have to say I'm not getting a feeling that this is toxo. xxx


Hey no it's to look for any other parasites that we may have missed as we only did a one day one xxx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Jasper's new scratching post for his new pen should be arriving today with Amazon xx
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-435...87&sr=8-26&keywords=small+kitten+scratch+post


Thankyou so much! Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jasper's pen arriving from Amazon today as well.
Faye, you must be home to sign for these deliveries today. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Faye, the pen is showing as delivered, please tell me you have received this.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

It's arrived! It's amazing! I've opened both doors on it & Jaspers having a good sniff. I figured I'd let him have a look & venture inside when he wants to! It's so big he will have room for so much stuff! Thank you again. So appreciated!!! Xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I forgot to add a picture haha... silly me! 

I was dangling his wand inside so he went and we played with that inside it for a couple of minuites then he just sat in there. Going to let him explore on his terms so he doesn't feel trapped!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Very jazzy, love the colour.
Good thing is Jasper can see you from all sides.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

...Jasper loves the cardboard!!! Typical!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My cats are the same, can spend a fortune on cat toys, but as soon as a free box arrives, they are happy. x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry for all the photos but jasper is so lucky! I am so greatful for everything.
Thankyou all so much.
We have greatfully received the pen, scratcher & UV light  
Xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Perfect size for Jasper.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I think it came with enough paper!!! Hahaha find jasper


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That pen looks absolutely fantastic and so leased he likes his den/scratcher too!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am so overjoyed. Honestly, everything is absolutely perfect. He's so lucky  xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am pleased to see Jasper is enjoying exploring new playpen and den / scratcher. Bless him. He is such a cutie. 

Viv xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What lovely photos and great gifts, the pen looks fab! :Happy
Sorry I wasn't around much yesterday, I would have contributed. Jasper is a lucky boy, fingers crossed these items will really help him progress xx


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I am absolutely delighted to see all of this, you have all brightened up a rainy Saturday afternoon for me!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

It's been an exciting & tiring day for jasper! He's all tired out & demanding tickles....


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Ordered a toy for Jasper, its like the catit track where you can bat a little toy around but got the smaller round one so it can keep him entertained in his pen. 

Also ordered some urine cleaner for you, it's an enzyme cleaner designed for cat urine and means there is absolutely no smell left behind to atttact him to going to that place again. We've used it before and it's very good. 

Should both be with you Monday from Amazon.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> Ordered a toy for Jasper, its like the catit track where you can bat a little toy around but got the smaller round one so it can keep him entertained in his pen.
> 
> Also ordered some urine cleaner for you, it's an enzyme cleaner designed for cat urine and means there is absolutely no smell left behind to atttact him to going to that place again. We've used it before and it's very good.
> 
> Should both be with you Monday from Amazon.


Thankyou so so so much!!!! It means the world honestly! Xxx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Jasper is a lucky boy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jasper is a very lucky kitten having so many people adoring him.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

How could we not all adore him!


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

He really is a cutie and is looking so much bigger now


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey everyone! Last night went well for the first night! There was still meowing & crying (he mostly does this to see where we are) but it was super quiet and after a while he gave up. We just ignored him & he settled. 

It's so much bigger & nicer as it has windows all around & plenty of room.

We covered the bottom in puppy pads so we can just move them when he wees on them. 

We're going to rotate the toys & change things around so he doesnt get bored too!

Here's a couple of photos!!!

Thankyou all again


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

That looks brilliant, so pleased you had a more peaceful night, what a relief.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's really good news. The pen is huge so he will feel so much happier!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

He's got places to hide too! I feel much more comfortable with him having more space too! He can see out of every window! We're gonna leave it open through the day so he can go in and out. So it doesn't feel like a punishment! 
I've had a permanent smile on my face since the other day!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased you had a better nights sleep. Jasper must of been exhausted too. When Yogi was on 2 week cage rest. I would let him out for short bursts, and by the end of the 2 weeks he was more out than in. But we always left the cage open. He when tired would go in there for a nap. In fact when we finally put it away, he kept crying for it, bless him. 

Viv xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That's super, like his own little crèche! Pondering construction of human sized version to place male in when he's had one over the odds at The Dog 'n' Duck. Puppy pads and all!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> That's super, like his own little crèche! Pondering construction of human sized version to place male in when he's had one over the odds at The Dog 'n' Duck. Puppy pads and all!


Hahaha i was thinking the exact same! My OH snores so I don't think jasper would want him in his little house either  looks like I'm stuck with him


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So pleased to see jasper happy with his pen and new toys. Looks a lot better as bigger and roomy for all his toys and hiding.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

@catcoonz , I want to get some money to you, can you PM me what you want and where?

Jasper is so lucky :Happy


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sat relaxing this morning!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad you and Jasper had a better night.
Did Jasper have any wee accidents in his pen? x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes he did, a few. I'm glad we put the puppy pads down, even in the evening yesterday when he could go in & out he was going in there to wee! Managed to catch him and put him in the litter tray but he'd just get back out most of the time! It's easy enough to replace the pads though so


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh I forgot to say, when the vet checked him over the other day he is flea & mite free!!!!! Such a relief!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aah bless. He looks so tiny in it. Hopefully this will help so you can all get some sleep!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> Yes he did, a few. I'm glad we put the puppy pads down, even in the evening yesterday when he could go in & out he was going in there to wee! Managed to catch him and put him in the litter tray but he'd just get back out most of the time! It's easy enough to replace the pads though so


Would suggest plastic under the pen, he might scratch up the puppy pads. Put a bit of soiled pad in the litter tray as well. B&M seem to be the cheapest shop to buy puppy pads though you might find cheaper ones online.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Gosh that pic really brings home how spacious it is for him. Such a great idea @catcoonz


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@MilleD , instead of sending me money, how about sending Jasper some toys x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> @MilleD , instead of sending me money, how about sending Jasper some toys x


Ooh, good idea.

If someone PMs me an address I'll get something sorted x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

@OrientalSlave hiya! Thanks for the advice, what plastic do you think I should use? Would I put it underneath the pen or on the floor of the pen? And when he wees on the floor of the pen, would wiping it with simple solution work? Just as it's not carpet so I'm unsure! Sorry for all the questions!!!

Here's a picture of jasper relaxing in his scratcher house! & then on his throw You can't really see him after properly looking at it! My phones got no quality when zooming in! I *fingers crossed* think he might like it...... he never did this in his crate!!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any sort of fairly thick plastic will do under the pen floor. It's just to make sure any leakage doesn't go into the carpet.

If he wees on the pen floor clean it with a warm solution of biological laundry liquid or powder and rinse well. If you can let it soak for a few minutes that will help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The pen has a waterproof bottom to it, so would you still use another waterproof sheet?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

One last question (for now hahah)

When we go out should we leave him in the spare room like usual or in his pen? X


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jaspers just received 3 Kong toys & a banana toy!! Whoever sent this thank you again so much. We will have so much fun with these! 

I'll post some photos when we play with them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is Jasper happy in the spare room? if not, then use the play pen.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah he seems happy enough in there! Might put him in the spare room so he doesn't associate the pen as a time to be alone if you get me!  

Ps this is jasper playing with one of the toys.... he's never had anything with catnip in before and he LOVES it! Was putting up a right fight


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> The pen has a waterproof bottom to it, so would you still use another waterproof sheet?


If it has that's fine, no need to use another one, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Got home from DomRep today, so let me have measurements if you still want me to try and make some nappies.

Although it seems like the pen is a hit! 

Either way, just PM me if you do


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> B&M seem to be the cheapest shop to buy puppy pads though you might find cheaper ones online.


I found that the bed pads for training babies to go through the night are much better than the puppy pads (I used to use them under the litter tray for my old Harrycat as he often 'missed' the tray due to arthritis in his hips) - they're bigger for one thing and soak up more liquid than the puppy ones. They're the same size as the ones you get for adults who have an incontinence problem - used to get them for my elderly Mum.

You can get a pack of 10 in Wilkinsons for £4, or sometimes Poundland have a pack of 3 for a £1 which works out slightly cheaper per pad.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

He absolutely loves the catnip toys!!!
He's throwing them around & chasing them haha, he's in his element!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> He absolutely loves the catnip toys!!!
> He's throwing them around & chasing them haha, he's in his element!


So glad he likes them!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Lovely to see Jasper looking so happy


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

Have you thought about trying cat attract litter. It's got ingredients in it that attracts cats to the litter tray. You can mix it 50/50 with his usual litter, it's worth a go


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Aww bless little jasper  

He is such a special poppet and I'm so pleased that you are getting so much help and support  (sorry was not around to chip in but please let me know if you need anything else) xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

JohnLondon said:


> Have you thought about trying cat attract litter. It's got ingredients in it that attracts cats to the litter tray. You can mix it 50/50 with his usual litter, it's worth a go


Hi, Thankyou for commenting! yeah I've had a look but it's just so expensive as I don't think they sell it in the UK. It's on the list though of things we want to try! X


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Aww bless little jasper
> 
> He is such a special poppet and I'm so pleased that you are getting so much help and support  (sorry was not around to chip in but please let me know if you need anything else) xx


Thankyou so much. Jasper is loving all the love and attention from everyone! Xxx


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

Faye1995 said:


> Hi, Thankyou for commenting! yeah I've had a look but it's just so expensive as I don't think they sell it in the UK. It's on the list though of things we want to try! X


Failing that, try the cat litter attractants. They have a few on Amazon


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

JohnLondon said:


> Failing that, try the cat litter attractants. They have a few on Amazon


I've just had a look & ordered a small bag of cat litter attractant from simple solution! So we will give that a try!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pets at Home sell a cat attracting litter. I can't remember what it's called, but think it's Clean N Tidy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You have a small bag of kitten attract litter coming from US last week of May. Worth a shot!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you so much (I hope I don't sound like a stuck record) I just am so greatful and I'm not very good with words!

Jasper is so so so lucky to have his pet forum family!!! Your all like his fairy god parents! Here's jasper earlier thinking he's auditioning for britains next top model! Xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its lovely to see jasper so bright and happy and enjoying all his toys bless his little cotton socks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Such a cute little baby


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Now we have a happy Jasper, we can work on litter training.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I have had the best nights sleep in over 4 months. Jasper woke up twice, that's it... TWICE!!!!! I could cry with happiness haha.. he cried a little then got on top of his scratcher house and scratched & entertained himself! The second time we got him some more food and he ate and went back to sleep. 

I am so so so so so happy! 
This is all down to the kindness of all your hearts. :Cat

We're sat on the sofa now, rested & him giving lots of love and headbuts to me! 

I genuinely didn't think this would ever happen where he wasn't waking ever hour or two! 

Ps, he weed on the floor (well on the puppy pad and it went on to the floor) 
This is going to sound absolutely ridiculous but how to I make a warm solution of bio washing liquid? Just warm water mixed with it? Then wipe, rinse & dry? 

Thankyou


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

When I use biotex I just make it up as if I'm doing a hand wash then wipe it a few times and dry. 

So glad you have had a good nights sleep and here's to many more!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> Hi, Thankyou for commenting! yeah I've had a look but it's just so expensive as I don't think they sell it in the UK. It's on the list though of things we want to try! X


No problem buying it in the UK. You can get it from Amazon and from R&L though I see they are temporarily out of stock. I'm sure there are other UK suppliers. There is also a litter additive from the same maker which says it attracts cats & kittens.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Missysmum2 said:


> I found that the bed pads for training babies to go through the night are much better than the puppy pads (I used to use them under the litter tray for my old Harrycat as he often 'missed' the tray due to arthritis in his hips) - they're bigger for one thing and soak up more liquid than the puppy ones. They're the same size as the ones you get for adults who have an incontinence problem - used to get them for my elderly Mum.
> 
> You can get a pack of 10 in Wilkinsons for £4, or sometimes Poundland have a pack of 3 for a £1 which works out slightly cheaper per pad.


I used to use these under my old GSDs bed when she had Spey incontinence, until they got her meds right. Unfortunately there was something more sinister going on and she had a fast growing tumour in her bowel, so we had to say goodbye to her. She was beautiful our Taz a real gentle giant. I can vouch for these pads. 
Our Taz always in our hearts.with baby Yogi.

Viv xx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow, that is such a difference so soon, i bet you feel amazing today and i hope it continues. With more rest the litter tray issue wont seem so horrendous and hopefully he will get it eventually but so glad he likes his playpen


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Michebe said:


> Wow, that is such a difference so soon, i bet you feel amazing today and i hope it continues. With more rest the litter tray issue wont seem so horrendous and hopefully he will get it eventually but so glad he likes his playpen


Honestly, when I woke up naturally through the night I was waiting to hear him and it was silence!! Haha. He's been in and out all day, sleeping in there, playing, he's so used to it! He prefers to go in there! The doors are always open (apart from at night) so it probably doesn't feel like a punishment!!

We might still have hiccups, but I feel like a new person!!! I practically bounced out of bed :Shamefullyembarrased

Xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

How about something like this under the disposable pads
https://www.healthstyleemporium.co.uk/Simple-Solutions-Washable-Travel-Training-Pad-La-p/1136c.htm


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

PP - many thanks for posting the link for the washable travel/training pad.  I've been looking for something like that for ages for use in the carrier. It will be very useful for one of my cats when she needs to go to the vet.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

that it great news Faye, you can cope with just about anything if you have had a decent nights sleep!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So glad that you had a good nights sleep and Jasper loves his new pen.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou to whoever sent the pink mouse kong wubba toy!  We're gonna have to buy a toy box for him next he's that popular!! Here's a couple of pictures of him playing with it! He was batting it around and pulling its legs


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, little Jasper is a popular boy. x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou @RottieMummy again for the urine cleaner & cat catch game! He was batting it round like I don't know what! Loves it!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bless him, I am glad he likes it!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Bless him, I am glad he likes it!


Every time I wiggle it and it jingles he gets ready to pounce!!! Xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Faye1995 said:


> Every time I wiggle it and it jingles he gets ready to pounce!!! Xx


I just ordered the stuff that our lot play with - glad that he likes them all!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

You do realise that we can't resist buying toys and gifts for our babies, and if other people are like me, may have overflowing toy boxes and an other half who gives a funny looks as something new arrives. So Jasper's a great 'surrogate baby' to send a little treat to.

My 2 love this thing (the yellow thing that has a stick and ball thing that moves underneath it, not the home made cardboard puzzle toy , I have it stored on top of a high cupboard and every day they actually beg for us to bring it down to play with, and now Jaspers got one (coming soon)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We had one of those mouse toys, mc decided to trash it after a day.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

LJC675 said:


> You do realise that we can't resist buying toys and gifts for our babies, and if other people are like me, may have overflowing toy boxes and an other half who gives a funny looks as something new arrives. So Jasper's a great 'surrogate baby' to send a little treat to.
> 
> My 2 love this thing (the yellow thing that has a stick and ball thing that moves underneath it, not the home made cardboard puzzle toy , I have it stored on top of a high cupboard and every day they actually beg for us to bring it down to play with, and now Jaspers got one (coming soon)
> 
> View attachment 311738


We've got one of them as well. We have fashioned other attachments like a flying frenzy feather.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He's gonna LOVE the yellow whirling thing. Mine has survived rather well, despite Teddy's galumphing monster paws, and it's hilarious watching them dart back and to. No wonder you are sleeping better as Little Jasper is probably flat out with all this exercise playing with new toys. Fingers crossed it makes him hungrier so he bulks up even more. I can't help thinking he's come quite a long way considering he was too listless and unwell to play at one point. Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> You do realise that we can't resist buying toys and gifts for our babies, and if other people are like me, may have overflowing toy boxes and an other half who gives a funny looks as something new arrives. So Jasper's a great 'surrogate baby' to send a little treat to.
> 
> My 2 love this thing (the yellow thing that has a stick and ball thing that moves underneath it, not the home made cardboard puzzle toy , I have it stored on top of a high cupboard and every day they actually beg for us to bring it down to play with, and now Jaspers got one (coming soon)
> 
> View attachment 311738


Awww that's so exciting!!! Can't wait to see pics! He is one spoiled PF God son lol x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have one of the 'yellow whirling things' which I am happy to send to anyone who would like it. None of my cats took to it at all. 

Please PM me with your address if you would like it.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jasper says a big Thankyou for these presents @Ali71

It is so generous of you (I've messaged the person who sent them) 

Here's a few pictures of him with the presents the lucky little guy!!!

We're so incredibly grateful!  he is LOVING the tortoise!!!!
The wall decorations going straight up too! I love it!!Xxx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

This is Tali's favourite toy in the world.










She has spent hours playing with it... she is much more interested in rolling it across the room that walking through it. Its small but a tiny Kitten like jasper would be perfect for it. £2 in poundstretcher .. it is the best and the cheapest toy we bought!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jasper is a lucky boy.
With all these gifts, he is going to need a pen for himself.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh faye he such a poppet! I have just been catching up on your thread and following little Jasper. His play pen is fantastic, what a lucky boy he is  I really hope you can find a solution for his toileting x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry if these updates are annoying for anyone! But Jasper since getting the pen has only woke up to twice a night, if that!!! The silence is so strange haha! I am so so so happy & feel much better after more sleep  

Thankyou all for your support  

Jasper sits in the pen with his toys through the day, sleeps in it, and just generally loves it  

It's so spacious for him & we change the toys daily so he doesn't get bored! Xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

How can the updates annoy anyone, we love hearing about his progress. I'm sure quite a few of us think, I wonder how Jasper's doing every now and again.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We love the updates!! So glad you are getting more rest and everyone's happy! Now need to hear wee updates lol


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> We love the updates!! So glad you are getting more rest and everyone's happy! Now need to hear wee updates lol


We tried the simple solution cat attract but it's not really done much, but we're going to keep trying it  might aswell! When we put him in the litter tray (when he sits down to wee) he tends to stay more now though!! The simple solution cat attract smells awful! Had it all over me haha! Perserverance will hopefully pay off! 

@LJC675 the human bed pad things are amazing! So much easier as we're only having to change one as they're so big so it covers a biggers surface area! 

Will keep the updates coming! I just can't believe the change at night I am so so so pleased. My dark circles we're pleased aswell haha!  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really think perseverance will pay off...you'll get there!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Brill about the bed pads. I though they were great, used them under our litter tray when our little old cat started to be a bit of a rubbish shot and really liked them as they were so much bigger. I just got them on Amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019CX9WK4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

£16 for pack of 50, making them about 30p each, they do different size packs too.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Jasper looks really well in the latest photo, he doesn't look as skinny as he has been and his coat has a nice shine to it. He is such a lucky boy but I too did wonder where he will sleep once his new home is full of toys


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

KCTT said:


> Jasper looks really well in the latest photo, he doesn't look as skinny as he has been and his coat has a nice shine to it. He is such a lucky boy but I too did wonder where he will sleep once his new home is full of toys


Thankyou!!! He's getting bigger and bigger by the day!! 
We're looking to get a toy box & We only leave a few teddies & toys in there at night so when we wakes up he can have a play!  he normally sleeps in the scratcher house or on his throw! (He is obsessed with my favourite throws I bought for myself so there now his haha) xxx


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

when Cody was a kitten he took a fancy to one of my big scarves and the more he slept on it the more it became his and not mine! 

Jasper is looking great Faye, you have done really well!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@Faye1995 oh yes a few of my favourite throws have now become Tipsy's. Jasper does look very happy and content with his new setup. You have done an amazing job x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

The more updates the better. So pleased you are getting sleep and to see Jasper doing so well.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have to agree with the other comments, Jasper really does look great! Keep up the good work hun xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Also, he's never known/been able to clean himself (he can only clean his paws then wipes his face) the last few days he's been cleaning the tops of his legs & one of his back legs!!!!!! Not much but it's still an improvement! Can't believe it  must be doing something right


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Also, he's never known/been able to clean himself (he can only clean his paws then wipes his face) the last few days he's been cleaning the tops of his legs & one of his back legs!!!!!! Not much but it's still an improvement! Can't believe it  must be doing something right


He's growing up good boy! He'll be using the loo properly soon too!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey everyone received a package with bed pads/puppy pads & simple solution cat attract today & a package with some kong toys in. 

Just to say thankyou to whoever sent them!!  really means so much to us & its just incredible! I'm so appreciative of anything we've received and it just makes me feel so grateful & happy to be in a community like this. 

Thanks again xxxx

Xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You deserve it Faye.  . We are all touched by your dedication to dear little Jasper and your determination to help him lead as normal a life as possible.  xx


----------



## lorri-lia (May 25, 2017)

Hi Fey. This probably sound a bit bizarre. But have you thought trying to put his scent glans on a piece of material and rubbing on his litter tray. I do feel for you and fingers cross if it works.


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Faye, I've PMd you with a link to the site but the delivery is listed for tomorrow rather than next week.

It's wonderful to see Jasper looking so plump in the belly AND to hear that he's trying to clean himself a little more too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I sent you the beaver, it amused me quite a bit. Sorry 

Hope he likes them.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou everyone, he is just coming on leaps a


MilleD said:


> I sent you the beaver, it amused me quite a bit. Sorry
> 
> Hope he likes them.


It's soooo cute! We've been having a play session this morning  ill upload photos soon 

Thankyou so much again xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Faye, you sound so much more relaxed with Jasper now, which is good.. x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Faye, you sound so much more relaxed with Jasper now, which is good.. x


I feel so much more at ease honestly, he is so chilled & loves his pen and I think that's why, I know he's safe, he's got a huge space to play & sleep in. He's playing more, he seems more relaxed too actually.
He's still only getting up twice at night so we're sleeping more & it's just made such a difference in my mood!

He's eating well, I've been putting ice cubes in his water & he LOVES it!!! So he's drinking well, we've got a fan (on a table) so it's keeping everywhere cool. I just can't explain to everyone how much you've all helped.

We've moved the dining room table into the conservatory so theres more space for the pen so he knows he can go in & out whenever he wants and it's not just for times he's alone if you get me. He sits on his scratcher and scratches as if he's digging for gold lol.

I am so very very grateful for the peace you've all given me. To hear your words of encouragement & to know you think I'm doing a good job means so so much. Thankyou for every comment, advice & just being there.
I think so highly of you all & to have people around us like you guys is incredible!!!
So thanks 
I'll keep updating 
Xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree, I reread this thread last night and as it progresses you see Jasper almost learning to be and enjoying being a kitten with all his new treats. You also see @Faye1995 relaxing and starting to enjoy being a kitten owner. Fingers crossed the litter tray issues can be conquered and we have fully content cat and owner.

Well done everyone who has played a part x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased you are getting into a routine now and you both sound happy!! 

It's heartwarming that so many people have and have offered to help - I feel very proud of the Cat Chat community!!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I so love hearing that little jasper is so, so loved by you both. Whatever help we can give will always be available.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well! Thought I'd add a few photos of jasper 

He's still doing well in the pen, he is mesmerised with the fan we have lol he sits on the sofa and waits for it to rotate to him! I've been putting ice cubes in his water and he absolutely loves it haha! He's still whizzing around with all his toys too! We rotate them and if we throw one of the toys he runs so fast to get it (he also slides all over the wood floor in the back room to get them which is hilarious! 

He's been so so content the past week or so, he flops on to his side every time I'm near him, comes for cuddles & is cleaning the tops of his arms & occasionally his legs! 

Still the same with the wee situation but we're not giving up!!!

I am incredibly proud of how far he's come & that's down to everyone's help on here. We couldn't of done it without you! 
Thanks to everyone again! Hope you like the photos! xxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, will you look at that cute little face in Photo no. 3 !! :Kiss:Kiss He really is such a sweetie!  I can see with his looks he will become a very handsome guy as an adult cat.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aah bless, he's so gorgeous!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh look he has grown sooo much!!!! He is twice almost 3 times the size of the Kong kicker!!!! Woo hoo!!!

Just having the energy to run, play and slide (especially in this heat) shows he's feeling loads better! 

And he's cleaning too! Perhaps he is just a little bit slower to develop than other kittens of his age. 

I have every faith with a bit more education and your perseverance the wee issues will sort themselves out eventually. 

Such a lovely update!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jasper looks great.
Glad things are settled for you, we can work on the litter tray.

I had an idea, as Jasper uses puppy pads to wee on, maybe place one in the litter tray instead of the litter.
Once we have him doing this, we can gradually progress to litter.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

How is he today @Faye1995


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hiya @Gallifreyangirl ! He's doing really well. Went to sleep pretty early for him lastnight around 10pm & he only woke up at 4:30am & then 7am! Which is just incredible  I am so so pleased!!!
He's currently round the side of the sofa having a snooze, he's been using the puppy pads to wee so I'm going to try again with the puppy pads inside the litter tray and see if that helps!

He seems so content & is in and out of the pen a lot 

I just can't believe the improvement with sleep, honestly it's so amazing. We were up every single hour before and now just getting up twice is awesome!!!
Thankyou for asking about him 
Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I think about Jasper daily and come on here to read the thread as I like to see how the little guy is doing. I think the puppy pads and the litter tray are a great idea. Glad you are getting sleep and he loves his pen and toys.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I think about Jasper daily and come on here to read the thread as I like to see how the little guy is doing. I think the puppy pads and the litter tray are a great idea. Glad you are getting sleep and he loves his pen and toys.


We've tried the pads before & it didn't work but now he's usually going straight into the pen through the day to wee on the puppy pads so I think it just might work! It's worth a try either way 

I've tried adding a photo but it won't work for some reason so I'll upload some later!! Xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Faye1995 That is brilliant news about the puppy pads!! x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So is he just going in his pen when he needs the toilet now rather than elsewhere?
That's great news if he is starting to think his "Litter tray pads" are in the one place only.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> So is he just going in his pen when he needs the toilet now rather than elsewhere?
> That's great news if he is starting to think his "Litter tray pads" are in the one place only.


Yeah he is! Which is great. It's settled my anxiety a lot, so I think there's more chance of him using a litter tray with a puppy pad in it! Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have an open and covered litter tray with the flap taken off?


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

We have a covered one but are not using it, then 3 open trays, should we use the coveted one too? We figured he never used any so we might aswell just put the covered tray away x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Might be worth a try and put a puppy pad inside x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I will do! That's on my list tomorrow! Xx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

How about leaving a litter tray in the pen with the puppy pad in it but no others in the pen? Maybe, one he has used once before? See if he goes in the tray rather than the pen? Make sure the pen has been thoroughly cleaned so no smell of pee is in it other than the tray?

No experience, just a suggestion....


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm just catching up on this thread @Faye1995 what a time you're having  it sounds like little Jasper is making some progress though and what a lucky little chap he is to have such an amazing mummy! I'm sorry I can't offer any advice but i can sympathise re the sleep, consistently getting disturbed/rubbish sleep wears you down, yourr amazing to have carried on for so long!

Thoughts and prayers are with you, heres hoping things continue to go in the right direction xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou everyone! I will deffo try that!

@Char8607 thankyou so much. We've been through a lot but it's nothing compared to the love we have for little jasper  he's amazing and is so so loving. With the pen we're only getting woken up now twice a night - I can't tell you how much better it makes me feel, it was starting to effect my mental health the lack of sleep as it didn't help my paranoia & anxiety but I wouldnt ever give up. He doesn't understand & he makes it all better when he jumps on the sofa and gives me cuddles! I feel like a new woman now I have extra sleep a night haha!

My mum has cat sat a couple of times so me and my OH have been able to go for food and things as jasper tends to forget where his food is and doesn't eat when we go out -we've been realising that when he first goes in the back room he will eat and eat but after that he doesn't touch his food I don't think - So we can't leave him on his own (only if there's no other option and for no longer than an hour). He also forgets where his food is in the pen too - he will cry and cry until we tap near where his food is and he will realise, eat and then carry on what he was doing. It is difficult but I wouldn't change him for the world, I wish you could all meet him honestly you'd all fall in love with him!!!

We've come so far with everyone's help! Xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> How about something like this under the disposable pads
> https://www.healthstyleemporium.co.uk/Simple-Solutions-Washable-Travel-Training-Pad-La-p/1136c.htm


I have one of these, it's so useful ! I leave it down for 'emergencies' mainly.


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Faye1995 said:


> Thankyou everyone! I will deffo try that!
> 
> @Char8607 thankyou so much. We've been through a lot but it's nothing compared to the love we have for little jasper  he's amazing and is so so loving. With the pen we're only getting woken up now twice a night - I can't tell you how much better it makes me feel, it was starting to effect my mental health the lack of sleep as it didn't help my paranoia & anxiety but I wouldnt ever give up. He doesn't understand & he makes it all better when he jumps on the sofa and gives me cuddles! I feel like a new woman now I have extra sleep a night haha!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful post that's brought a tear to my eye @Faye1995. Jasper clearly came into your life for a reason because he needs someone extra special to love him and look after him. Storm and I send big hugs and headbutts (they're Storms obviously hehe)x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Faye. I am so pleased for you that Jasper is doing so well. Been a little busy so not really had time to come and see how he's been, but he's definitely been in my thoughts. He's looking gorgeous and it's all down to your hard work. Well done. 

Viv xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's a couple of photos of the main little guy!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Little Jasper certainly looks like he is thriving. It's good that he is associating the pads with seeing hopefully he will get to the litter tray soon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Was thinking about the food thing...

The HBs never eat when we are out. I actually think they simply sleep until they hear us come back. It's as if life stops a bit for them...no idea why, as food is always down and toys etc but I've watched the cameras and they literally don't move the whole time. 

It doesn't explain the forgetting where food is when you are around and I still wonder if he is just a little slow in his development compared to other kittens his age....he is showing signs of learning (cleaning and toilet and play) so I do think he will get there...just might take him a bit longer than most. 

It's wonderful to see and hear his progress xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. Been to the vets with Jasper as he for the last week has been so so scared and jumpy for no reason I can think of. The vet treated him again for fleas/ mites and also said his stomach was bloated so gave him an antibiotic injection. I'm a bit worried but just got to keep an eye on things


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor lad, he does keep you on your toes. Hope he will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Keeping paws and fingers crossed for poor little Jasper.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Poor Jasper.  . Did the vet say what the bloating might be due to? Is Jasper pooing every day now, with normal looking stools? 

Sending loads of good vibes to Jasper and hugs to you hun x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

@chillminx no he didn't, he thought the jumping and being scared may be to do with fleas/mites but couldn't find anything - he didn't know about the bloating either. Jasper has a poo every day, I saw a tiny bit of blood earlier in his poo (this is the first time in months and months) and I mentioned that, thanks everyone xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Faye, I was so hoping the dear little guy had turned a corner, he has been doing so well under your care.  I am hoping this is just another 'blip'. I am positively willing it to be so. 

Thinking of you with much sympathy. Try not to worry hun x.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Faye, I was so hoping the dear little guy had turned a corner, he has been doing so well under your care.  I am hoping this is just another 'blip'. I am positively willing it to be so.
> 
> Thinking of you with much sympathy. Try not to worry hun x.


Thankyou! Hopefully it will be all sorted soon. Just a little blip in the road, he's now 1012g though!!! Which is amazing!!! So he's putting on weight. I'm really pleased with that. I've just got to keep an eye on him jumping/being scared. I can't think of why it is, even if I stand up sometimes he runs 

I hope I haven't done anything to scare him 

Im glad I went to the vets today though, as I'd be worried otherwise.

Xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Faye you take such good care of the little lad, you should be proud of yourself. x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> Faye you take such good care of the little lad, you should be proud of yourself. x


Thankyou it means so much  he's my best friend in the world and as long as he's okay I'm okay!  xx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh @Faye1995 I'm sorry to hear about your trip to the vets. I will keep everything crossed that this is just a minor setback in your journey with Jasper; remember you're both incredibly strong and you've overcome a lot together so I'm sure this is just a blip!

Sending healing hugs, purrs and paddy paws from myself Storm and Luna-tic. Keep your chin up!xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou everyone. Jaspers laid on the bed relaxing and hopefully we will be back on the road to recovery


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Bless him, he has been through it, your so good with him, big brownie points :Cat


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Good to hear he's put on a bit of weight, hopefully this is just something minor. You're doing the best job with this lovely boy x


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

How is jasper today?


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Aww look his fluff is returning to his bald spot, he looks so snuggly. Sorry to hear he has been unwell but glad that he is peeing on the pads reliably  he is so cute tho


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing well you lovely lot.

Sorry I haven't updated. I have had a pretty bad week & my minds been elsewhere.

An update: (sorry if I've already mentioned some things, I have the memory of a fish)

Jasper is now just over 6 months old(well if his age was right & it's just stunted growth) and is a cool 1012g!!!!!!! Which is absolutely incredible.

His furr is slowly but surely growing back & he's currently teething... (don't I know it )

He loves his pen, we've had no more than 5 accidents(probably a lot less but no more than 5) since he's had the pen (by accidents I mean on the carpet). Which I am just overwhelmed by. He settles as soon as he's in his pen & the lights are off.

He's definitely got so much better. His third eyelid isn't as noticeable & he is playing and running around like a mad cat every single day. We finally have a kitten!! Don't I know it lol, he spends his days running round, climbing up everything ... (There goes our deposit )

We have lots of play time every day & he seems so much more content with everyone.

He has so so much energy and I'm so overwhelmed by how much he's changed. He hides, runs, jumps, climbs!!!

He's eating well & drinking well.

He's using his litter tray too a tiny bit more too! Not constantly but that's a good start!


He loves all his toys too! We swap them round every day and he loves it! When we throw a toy in the back room he slides along he wood floor which is so funny to see haha.

Thanks again everyone!

Lots of love,

Me & Jasper:Cat

Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good news and I hope it will make you feel so much better, not having to worry about him so much. He is certainly coming on in leaps and bounds bless him.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

You can see from the photos how much he is thriving, you can see how much he had grown and how much healthier he is looking. I am sorry you have had a tough week and I hope a few of the suggestions on the other thread have helped a little. You have done so much for this little fella so please give yourself a huge pat on the back xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow what a fantastic update!!!!
And the photos just show how relaxed and happy he is! 
I wouldn't worry too much about being jumpy - some cats just are I think - I do try to desensitise mine when young by putting on the radio really loud, dancing around and banging on saucepans etc - it's a bit extreme and not for everyone lol. I do think if you are a fairly quiet person and your household is then the cats tend to be more jumpy. Little H and Holly still go berserk when the gate bell goes - they growl and run off 100 miles an hour up the stairs!!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aah bless little Jasper. He looks so happy and relaxed and what a little podge! Sorry to hear you've had a rough week - hope things are improving! Our lot are very skittish. Tara hates the front door being opened and recognizes the sound of the Tesco delivery van reversing and legs it!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I think that by me being more relaxed R.E the litter tray (not being on edge that he's gonna wee on the carpet) and watching him all the time has helped him a lot. I guess he could sense something as he is using the litter tray 60/70% of the time for the last week. Which is an amazing. He still has accidents (well he wees on the puppy pads which is still amazing) he weed once on the carpet yesterday but I can't remember the last time he did it before that. I just let him get on with it, I can't remember the last time he weed on the bed! Like I said I've had a bad week and I've been in bed a lot of the time and he's joined me & when he's needed a wee he's jumped down and either used the litter tray or the puppy pads. I'm so shocked at the improvement. This has helped me tremendously with my anxiety - hence being more relaxed.

I feel sad that I could of been making it worse but hopefully I can continue to improve & so can he. We're a great team!!! Xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

You absolutely have not done anything to make anything worse so strike that thought from your mind. What you have done is identified a problem, asked for advise and followed that advise which has led to the huge improvements you are seeing. You have done everything right and you are doing a brilliant job. As lucky as you are to have Jasper he is just as lucky to have you x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done Faye! Excellent news hun x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for such a lovely update! I can tell by the photos that Jasper is doing great, well done you! :Happy


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

What a lovely update 

You should be very proud of yourself for doing such a fantastic job with him xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

When you look back at how things were and see just how far you've come with the tray in such a short time it really is remarkable. AND he's still improving and learning each day. Can't wait to look back in another few weeks and see where he is then...


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh @Faye1995 what a lovely update to read! Jasper looks so relaxed it's wonderful to see and read about his progress. Well done you; together you're a force to be reckoned with! X


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't want to "jinx" anything.... but we've only had one accident in over two days.... he's been going in the litter tray!!!!!!!!!! 

I am so so so excited!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

That is wonderful news @Faye1995 I think you were right and he was just taking a bit longer to get the hang of things. Bless you for your patience and for looking out for him. He's a gorgeous boy, I love tuxedos (got one of my own who used to be that size many moons ago!!) x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww bless him! Just taken a little longer to get it right. Lovely news. Clever little boy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I knew he could do it!!!!!!!!!!

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Honestly I am so excited! I am so proud of him no matter what because he's been through so much in his little life but this is amazing!!! I can't believe it  he's taught me to be so patient and every single thing we've been through has been more than worth it. I'm so glad we made the decision to not listen to the vets about what we should think about and possibly do. He has come on leaps and bounds & I can't thank you all enough! 

This was him laid on his throw in his pen yesterday!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Look at those gorgeous eyes - they will get little Jasper whatever he wants!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hope you are feeling a little brighter this week too Faye!!


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Sweet what a clever little boy  and look at his adorable face. Well done both of you


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's awesome!! Well done Jasper!! :Happy
I'm sure this progress has also cheered you up babe xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww what a clever little boy you are jasper.
With everything you've both been through you should be proud of yourself & little jasper.
Big well done to both of you, snuggles for jasper & hug for you Faye. 
I hope you're feeling a little brighter today Faye xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's fantastic news Faye! What a clever boy :Cat


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Such wonderful news @Faye1995 x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This is am-az-ing news Faye!! Well done Jasper  And well done to you hun for all your patient hard work training the little fellow.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank you everyone! 

We've been doing well still, no accidents on the carpet. Still occasionally goes on the puppy pads but it's still a good 95% of the time he's using the litter tray. 

I've let him on the bed this morning with me & he's had a cuddle & a chill for an hour or two then got down to use the litter tray. This might seem like nothing but it's amazing. He's come on absolute leaps and bounds and I'm so so so proud of him. 

He's pooing daily too!

He's playing and has so much energy like he should of had when we first got him! So he has lots of play time to tire him out.

Oh and yesterday he cleaned himself EVERYWHERE!!! (Even his bum!!!) first time ever. 

I'm no longer an anxious mess waiting for him to wee somewhere & I'm overwhelmed by his progress. It's like something's just clicked!!

Thank you for all your continued support, your advice, gifts & donations have helped jasper incredible amounts. 


xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's wonderful. You've given him so much love and patience Faye and things have come right at last. Sometimes things do just suddenly click into place. He's such a grand little chap. Hopefully he will go from strength to strength xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So pleased to hear Jasper doing so well bless him.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased that Jasper is doing so well. It really does sound like this poor little fella came to you too early. He didn't have his litter mates and mum to teach him necessary things like using litter trays. If he was a bit slow at learning and had his mum and littermates he would have learnt to use the tray by copying them. But you have been such a great cat mum, that you have managed it by yourself. He's a gorgeous little boy and has come on in leaps and bounds with your love and devotion. 

Viv xx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh Jasper well done you amazing little boy! You're so beautiful :Kiss

@Faye1995 you must be over the moon! I strongly believe everything happens for a reason and Jasper clearly came to you for a reason as someone else may not have had the patience or the devotion you have shown him. So pleased you found one another well done!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad things have improved.

Next stage on the litter tray is put quarter litter one side and fold a puppy pad the other side, see what happens.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That is fantastic news.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Brilliant news Faye! Little Jasper seems to have found his 'groove' and is now progressing apace! I am so, so pleased!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You should be very proud of yourself, amazing news!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You have really worked wonders - knew he'd do it - little star!!!!


----------

